# How to get your little to sleep on their bed?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering how would you get them to sleep on their bed? I bought him a bed 2 months ago and he still hasn't slept on it once. He used to sleep in the crate and now on the floor beside the door :huh:. I bought a mini heater in case he gets cold sleeping on the floor :blush:. Here is a picture of his new bed......


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I have bought my Doobie (1Yr old) 5 beds total and he won't sleep in any of them :blush: They are toys to him and he will drag them around the room, pretty expensive toys ! He also has pillow pets and will sleep on top of them sometimes in the daytime.

I just let him sleep where ever he wants and at night always with me. He is fully potty trained so there is never a problem, has full run of the house and is never crated :thumbsup:

I don't see the "new bed" pic....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

doobie mommy said:


> They are toys to him and he will drag them around the room, pretty expensive toys.


Bella thinks they are toys as well. Came home from work the other day and she had all the stuffing pulled out of her bed. :w00t:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't see the bed either...just a little curled up fluff. I bought Leila one that she only wants to play with or hump. She might sleep beside it, but not in it until now. We are camping and I have it in her pop up octagonal pen and she is now getting in it. Give it time and maybe yours will too. Now when we get back home, we'll see if she continues to sleep in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

doobie mommy said:


> I have bought my Doobie (1Yr old) 5 beds total and he won't sleep in any of them :blush: They are toys to him and he will drag them around the room, pretty expensive toys ! He also has pillow pets and will sleep on top of them sometimes in the daytime.
> 
> I just let him sleep where ever he wants and at night always with me. He is fully potty trained so there is never a problem, has full run of the house and is never crated :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't see the "new bed" pic....




omg! mine drags it around too. 5 beds in total is a lot!! very expensive!!! Mine goes all over the house too when I'm at work even though he's not fully potty trained, very few accidents. 

The new bed pic is the floor :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> Bella thinks they are toys as well. Came home from work the other day and she had all the stuffing pulled out of her bed. :w00t:



LOL so she doesn't use her bed too?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I don't see the bed either...just a little curled up fluff. I bought Leila one that she only wants to play with or hump. She might sleep beside it, but not in it until now. We are camping and I have it in her pop up octagonal pen and she is now getting in it. Give it time and maybe yours will too. Now when we get back home, we'll see if she continues to sleep in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The new bed is the floor :HistericalSmiley:. Mine humps his bed too, I guess after he's neutered he'll stop and I hope later on he'll start to sleep on his bed that I got him....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I two nice beds that Zoe will not sleep in.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine always take the detachable pillows out of their beds, then I see them napping on just the pillows!! The beds with no detachable pillows(all one piece) are usually turned up side down by them, and then they'll sleep on them!!! Laurel will nap on the kitchen chair, and I know her bed us way more comfortable! Silly fluffs!!


----------

